# How to give a gun lights and sounds?



## B25Mitch (Jul 24, 2008)

I am attempting to create a costume from the video game Portal, and, being a noob, I do not know how to wire the gun to shoot. It needs 2 triggers, they both make the same noise, but one lights up orange lights and the other lights up blue lights. The blue and orange lights are in the same place, under a translucent panel. The lights should also go off by themselves.

The gun:









The lights are a small hole on the top of the left white piece, a translucent panel on top of the center black piece, and shining out the right end of the gun.


----------

